# IS IT POSSIBLE TO WEAN BABY GOATS AT 6 WEEKS?



## SHIRELADY (Feb 27, 2012)

One of my Nubians, Ruby, got pregnant by mistake. She has a dislocated shoulder and humongous teats. She had triplet boys who are all healthy and Ruby is doing good as well. The "boys" haven't been able to nurse from her due to the size of her teats so I have been milking Ruby and bottlefeeding the boys. They are growing nicely and are now 3 weeks old and take two 9 oz bottles 3x a day. I work nights so this schedule works for me and has in the past with other goats. I have introduced them to hay and some grain and water. They nibble at hay but that's it. I have to go away for a week March 24th and although I have someone to feed and clean up after goats, they won't do bottlefeeding. Would it be okay if they are weaned by then which would be at 6 weeks.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

That's much to early, in my opinion. Eight weeks is the very soonest I will wean. I would never recommend to wean anything under 8 weeks.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

As they get older they should be able to latch onto the large teats.
Try to see if you can "graft" them back onto their dam.
Or see if someone can bottle feed for you.
Maybe if they had a hanging bottle they would drink it that way so the person doesn't have to hold them?
I have seen sheep bottles that go on the wall. Then while the care giver is doing chores they would have finished their meal.
maybe?

I agree that 6 weeks is much too young for them to be off a bottle.


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

8 weeks is the soonest I wean goats and even sometimes I wait a little longer...6 weeks is just too early in my opinion.


----------



## apachedowns (Mar 14, 2010)

me too, at 8 wks the earliest...those I am keeping as show stock stay on longer ...sometimes up to 10-12 weeks.


----------



## SHIRELADY (Feb 27, 2012)

I also agree but I guess hoping for someone to say it was ok. I have been trying to get them to latch onto mom. Maybe when they are a little bigger they will. I will keep trying.


----------



## SHIRELADY (Feb 27, 2012)

thanks for all your answers, I guess I already knew the answer...I have been trying to have babies latch on to mom. Will keep trying.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

You may be able to teach them to bucket feed so the care giver can give them a bucket of milk for them to drink. Its less of a hassle for them and at least the kids still get some milk. Even if its not as much as they are used to.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

jesse goat has got an idea there. Do the babys hang around mama and does she seem to like them? If so I would let baby get a bit hungry and see what happens.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

sorry I agree that it is too early. 8 weeks min. 
can you try and find a 4H kid or someone that is willing to bottle feed when you have to go away.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2012)

If you mean bucket feed as in they drink from the bucket like water, I dont recommend that at all, major messy, if they get gack it in you risk disease ,cocci worm infection or that they spill it and go hungry . But I was going to tell you s lambar (bucket with NIPPLES) would be perfect. teach them to use it, then they can nurse when they want and you only have to fil once or twice a day as long as it isnt frozen or so hot it curdles. Thats how I always feed all of mine. Super easy and inexpensive to build


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

I would seriously not recommend it. My buck was weaned st 6 weeks because he wouldn't take the bottle, but he managed to nurse every once in a while from my nubian, so he was ok-ish from it. He took a hit in his growth. If there is absolutely no other choice, it won't kill them, but it definitely won't be good for them.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree....way to early... great advice given here.... :thumb: :grouphug:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

It is possible to wean them at 4 wks in emergency situations ... 

... I would not call this an emergency situation


----------



## Boerneda (Feb 9, 2013)

We have 6 babies. At first my husband and I hand bottled fed. Then I read about taking a sock cutting a small hole in the middle of the toe placing the nipple thru and hange it. My prayers were answered. My husband placed a 2x4 on the wall and we hang the socks with clamps. Works prefect. If the bottle slides to far down and the bottle looks like its going to fall out, I just take needle and thread and whip the hole smaller. Maybe the care person will do that for you.


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Make a "cooler mama". The term was coined by a horse friend of mine, but I have seen similar things here on TGS. Basically you rig up a cooler with some tubing and nipped on the end of the tubes, and put the milk in the cooler and they will just visit it and eat as needed!


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

You can search "making a lambar" and it will give you instructions. All you have to do is fill it up and the babies feed when hungry. You will want to put a limiter of some sort so they don't over eat.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ok, lets try this again, I had such a good reply going then my daughter pushed a button..........Are these little guys something that you are wanting to keep for ever? If not and they will be heading down the road any ways, it might be better if you just found a home for them now. I know as they get bigger they are worth more money but people do like bottle babies. I just sold a 2 week old bottle babie boer buckling for $50 at the sale, when you stop and think about it, that is almost total profit, you didnt have to feed him for 3 months. I also do not agree with the bucket feeding, I lost kids this way. It would be ok if someone made sure that no poo ect got into the bucket, but then it would be just as easy to bottle feed. If you do the lamb bar thing, make sure you dont have cats or dogs that can get to it. I thought that was the best idea in the whole wide world till I walked out and all the milk and nipples were gone lol.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Guys this is an old thread


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Yeah I just got that too lol, I looked at page 1 and said 'when did I say that' lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, that 6 weeks is to early.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

old thread -- its a year old


----------



## tasha642 (Nov 28, 2011)

Well the babies are definitely old enough to be weaned now


----------

